# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Watch  LIVE from Jamaica  Rhodes Hall TV Every Friday 6 to 9 pm.

## Rhodesresort

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rhodes-hall-tv

----------

